# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  طلب توضيح بخصوص ربا النسيئة .

## سليمة الجزائرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بالنسبة لربا النسيئة :هو الزيادة المشروطة التي يأخذها الدائن من المدين مقابل التأجيل، أو بيع مطعومين أو نقدين مع تأجيل أحدهما 

1/ أي التعاريف تعتبر دقيقة ........لربا النسيئة ؟

2/ إذا لم يكن هناك زيادة بين المتبادلين وكان هناك تأجيل (نسيئة) ،هل يصح التبادل ولا يكون هناك ربا ؟ فإذا كان هناك ربا فأين يكمن ؟
على سبيل المثال أين تكمن الزيادة في بيع مطعومين أو نقدين إذا كنّا سنبيع مثلا 1كلغ ذهب  بـ  1 كلغ ذهب على أن نستلم الثاني بعد مدة ؟

3/ إذا أقرضت شخصا 1000دينار ليعيده لي بعد شهر 1000دينار هذا يعتبر قرض حسن لكن إن بعت 1000 كلغ من القمح على ان يعيده لي (1000 كلغ من القمح) بعد سنة مثلا لا يجوز لأنه يعتبر ربا ....فما الفرق بين الحالتين ؟(إن كنت على صواب طبعا )


 
بانتظار توضيح جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــرا.

----------


## أم هانئ

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته




> 1/ أي التعاريف تعتبر دقيقة ........لربا النسيئة ؟





وربا النسيئة مأخوذ من النسء ، وهو التأخير ، وهو نوعان : 

أحدهما : قلب الدين على المعسر ، وهذا هو أصل الربا في الجاهلية أن الرجل يكون له على الرجل المال المؤجل ، فإذا حل الأجل ؛ قال له : أتقضي أم تربي ؟ فإن وفاه وإلا زاد هذا في الأجل وزاد هذا في المال ، فيتضاعف المال في ذمة المدين ، فحرم الله ذلك بقوله : وَإِنْ كَانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ فَنَظِرَةٌ إِلَى مَيْسَرَةٍ فإذا حل الدين ، وكان الغريم معسرا ، لم يجز أن يقلب الدين عليه ، بل يجب إنظاره ، وإن كان موسرا كان عليه الوفاء ؛ فلا حاجة إلى زيادة الدين مع يسر المدين ولا مع عسره . 

النوع الثاني من ربا النسيئة : ما كان في بيع كل جنسين اتفقا في علة ربا الفضل مع تأخير قبضهما أو قبض أحدهما ؛ كبيع الذهب بالذهب ، والفضة بالفضة ، والبر بالبر ، والشعير بالشعير ، والتمر بالتمر ، والملح بالملح ، وكذا بيع جنس بجنس من هذه المذكورات مؤجلا ، وما شارك هذه الأشياء في العلة يجري مجراها وسيأتي بيان ذلك .





> 2/ إذا لم يكن هناك زيادة بين المتبادلين وكان هناك تأجيل (نسيئة) ،هل يصح التبادل ولا يكون هناك ربا ؟


- أولا لا بد من ذكر الأصناف التي يقع فيها الربا وهي ستة كما ذكر في الحديث :
عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :
الذهب بالذهب ، والفضة بالفضة ، والبر بالبر ، والشعير بالشعير ،
والتمر بالتمر ، والملح بالملح مثلا بمثل يدا بيد 

&- فصار الربا محصورا عند الجمهور في ستة أصناف يدخلان تحت جنسين :
1- جنس المطعوم ويشمل : البر والتمر والشعير والملح
2- جنس النقد ويشمل : الذهب والفضة وما يقوم مقامهما عند بعض أهل العلم .
** إذن إذا كان المتبادَلان من هؤلاء الأصناف الستة واتفقا في الجنس ( مطعوم / نقدا )
حرصنا عند التبادل على :
- ألا يحدث تفاضل في الكم فيجب تساوي المتبادلين مثلا بمثل ( رفعا لربا الفضل )
- أن يكون التبادل يدا بيد ( رفعا لربا النسيئة )

* و إذا اتفق المتبادَلان في الجنس والنوع ( كذهب بذهب / كفضة بفضة )
وقع ربا الفضل وربا النسيئة
- وإن اختلفا في الجنس والنوع ( كذهب ببر / كفضة بشعير ) رفع ربا النسيئة وربا الفضل
- وإن اتفقا في الجنس واختلفا في النوع ( كبر بتمر / كشعير بملح )
رفع ربا الفضل ووقع ربا النسيئة 


* وبناء على ما تقدم تكون الإجابة عن سؤالكم :

إذا كان التبادل  بين صنفين ربويين من جنس واحد ولم يحدث تفاضل
بل حدث تأجيل في القبض ( نسيئة ) هنا وقع ربا النسيئة لأنه وإن كان تحقق
شرط المثل بالمثل إلا أنه تخلف شرط فورية القبض ألا وهو : يدا بيد .





> فإذا كان هناك ربا فأين يكمن ؟




يكمن الربا في عدم تحقق القبض في المجلس ( يدا بيد ) وهذا هو ربا النسيئة 




> على سبيل المثال أين تكمن الزيادة في بيع مطعومين أو نقدين إذا كنّا سنبيع مثلا 1كلغ ذهب بـ 1 كلغ ذهب على أن نستلم الثاني بعد مدة ؟




ينبغي مراعاة تحقق الشرطين عند التبادل الواقع في الأصناف
الربوية الستة المذكورة في الحديث

- مثلا بمثل ( تساوي الكم ) --- خروجا من ربا الفضل
- يدا بيد ( القبض أو التسليم الفوري أو في المجلس )--- خروجا من ربا النسيئة 

** أما إذا كان التبادل بين صنفين من جنسين مختلفين من الأصناف الربوية
كأن يكون بر أو تمر بذهب أو بفضة فهنا يرفع ربا الفضل فلا يشترط تساوي الكمية
وكذا يرفع ربا النسيئة ويمكن تأجيل قبض أحد المتبادلين 

** بينما إذا اختلف الصنف واتفق الجنس بين المتبادَلين الربويين
كأن يكون تبادل تمر بشعير هنا يرفع ربا الفضل فيمكن أن يزيد كم أحدهما عن الآخر
لاختلاف النوع أو الصنف .
بينما لا يرفع ربا النسيئة فلابد من تحقق القبض في المجلس ( يدا بيد )
لاشتراكهما في جنس المطعوم


هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## ابو زرعة

> 3/ إذا أقرضت شخصا 1000دينار ليعيده لي بعد شهر 1000دينار هذا يعتبر قرض حسن لكن إن بعت 1000 كلغ من القمح على ان يعيده لي (1000 كلغ من القمح) بعد سنة مثلا لا يجوز لأنه يعتبر ربا ....فما الفرق بين الحالتين ؟(إن كنت على صواب طبعا )
> 
> 
>  
> بانتظار توضيح جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــرا.


الفرق أن الأول قرض والثاني بيع
والقروض لا تجري في النقد فقط بل في الأموال كلها

----------


## الحجة المفقودة

اصل الاشكال وارد من جهة عدم تصور الربا المحرم شرعا 
والتصور الكامل ينبنى على القسمة لا على الحد و معروف عند المنانطقة ان التعريف نوعان 
الاول تعريف بالحد
الثانى تعريف بالعد(القسمة) وهذا هو التعريف الذى يخرج به العاصر المفسدة لتصور الربا
والربا باعتبار المجال الذى يجرى فيه قسمان
الا ول ربا يجرى فى التبرعات( القرض او الدين)
الثانى  ربا يجرى فى المعاوضات (البيوع)
اما الربا الاول فهو المعروف عند العرب قبل ورود الشرع وله عدة اسماء منها رباالجاهلية او الربا الجاهلى (..الاان ربا الجاهلية موضوع  ) ومنها ربا النسيئة ونها ربا الدين ومنها ربا القرض وهذه الثلاثة كلها محض اصطلاح وبينها فرق منجهة المفهوم لا من جهة المصدوق اى كل مصطلح يلاحط فيه صفة معينة والوصف العام هو ربا الجاهلية
فمن جهة الزبادة المشروطة عند الاقراض هو ربا القرض
ومن جهة الزيادة المشروطة عند وقت قضاء الدين بقطع النظر عن مصدر هذا الدين بيعا كان او قرضا او ضمانا او ما شابه هذا 
فمن لاحط ان هذه الزيادة هى فى مقابلة التنسيىء(الانظا  ) قال ربا النسيئة  ( انظرنى ازدك )
ومن لاحظ ان هذه الزيادة هى بسبب الدين قال ربا الدين اى ان الدين وهو الواجب فى الذمة للغير يقتضى من حيث هو زيادة مقابل الانظارفهى اشبه ببيع الاجل ولهذا قالوا..( انماالبيع مثل الربا..)
واما الربا الذى يجرى فى البيوع (ربا البيوع) هو الربا الوارد فى الشرع انشاءا فحقيقته شرعية ولم يكن معروفا قبل ورود الشرع
وهو الوارد فى حديث عبادة بن الصامت سواء فى فئة الاثمان ( الذهب والفضة) او فى فئة المثمونات ( البرو الشعير والتمروالملح)
وهذا الربا هو من قبيل المجمل عند الحنفية الذى يحتاج الى تفسير الشارع نفسه لانه هو الذى اخترع له ماهية شرعية
ولهذا تنازع العلماء فى اللعن المتعلق بالربا هل هو محصور فى ربا الجاهلية ام يتعداه الى ربا البيوع  
وربا البيوع له فردان 
الاول اصطلحوا عليه بربا الفضل  والثانى اصطلحوا عليه بربا النسيئة  واصحابنا المالكية يجعلون كلا الفردين من البيع المحرم  فكل بيع محرم يصدق عليه انه ربا  لان ربا الجاهلية ضده الصدقة لقوله تعالى (..يمحق الله الرباويربى الصدقات ...)واما ربا اليبيع فضده البيع لقوله تعالى (..واحل الله البيع وحرم الربا..) فهذه ثنائية اما بيع حلال واما بيع حرام وهو الربا  اذاطهر هذا سهل الجواب عن الاسئلة
1 التعريف الاول مورده ربا الجاهلية   وهو غير دقيق لانه لايشمل ربا القرض  لان هذا الاخير الزيادة فيه تتركب حال الاقراض وان كان يمكن تصحيحه  والمقصود ان التعريف الاول محله ربا الجاهلية الذى ضده حنس الصدقة 
واما التعريف الثانى فمورده ربا البيع لاربا الجاهلية والخلط جاء من جهة عدم التمييز بين  النسيئة الموجودة فى ربا الجاهلية و النسيئة الموجودة فى ربا البيع  فلا يمكن ان يكون احد التعريفين  ادق من الاخر لاختلاف الموضوع 
2السؤال مجمل ولعل المقصود بالمتبادلين ( باسم المفعول) العوضين  اللذين هما من جنس الربويات  لان ربا البيوع يقع فى جنس معين من السلع  اصطلح عليه الفقهاء بجنس الربويات  والجواب فى هذه الحال  لا يصح التبادل وهو من الربا( ربا النسيئة)  واما الجزء الثانى من السؤال وهو اين يكمن  فالجواب عنه  ان هذا السؤال مبنى على وهم وهو ان الربا دائما زيادة محرمة  وهذا خظأ فالربا فى البيوع كما اسلفنا بيع حرم بسبب الفضل ( الزيادة) وبيع حرم بسبب النسيئة وليس شرطا ان تعلل ربا النسييئة بالزيادة  بل قال طائفة من العلماء ان ربا البيع فيه صور حرمت تعبدا حتى من جهة الفضل كتمر جيد بتمر رديىء  واللبيب بالاشارة يفهم  والله الموفق

----------


## سليمة الجزائرية

جزيتم خيرا على التوضيح

----------

